# Blue Babys Rescued and Ready in Northern NY, USA



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

[HR][/HR]OK, so the Babies I took in to Foster are going to be ready Tomorrow and they need good home. I have 2 Boys,1 Blue Berk and 1 Blue Mismarked Bareback. Also 2 Girls Himalayan or Siamese (not darkened yet) and 1 Blue and White Variegated with Head Spot..... Pics Below. Available in Northern NY, Watertown area, close to Syracuse and can ad too. Can meet some areas. adoption Fee $5.00 each or in pairs which is best unless you already have other rats. 2 for $8.00. Money is going to my friend whom has the momma, towards her Spay.


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

The 2 Girls are No longer Up for adoption as of Now, I may end up keeping them, because I lost one of my girls today from Seizures and Her sister is sick too. These babies haven't had any contact with my girls so no babies are sick, its just I really wanted 2 girls so I'm now holding these to back to go with my Bella in case Skye doesn't make it


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

How old are these guys, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Alisonacross (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh. They are beyond adorable.


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

Perocore I messaged you. They are now 5 weeks old and if anyone wants to know why they were taken from mom young you can see my other thread on all the babies I fostered for a Friend.


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

Blue Berk is in the adoption Process already and the blue and White femal Im keeping for now. They Blue and White boy and the Creamy White Himalayan? Female are both available to experienced homes and to someone that alreday has rats they can go with.


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

Lots of photos available now in my fosters and foster 2 album in my profile. Took to many to post them all.


----------



## KrazyKritterz (Apr 26, 2014)

UPDATE -all the foster Babys have gone to there New home as of Monday. So no more until the next Fosters


----------

